# KAHRs new P380



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

got a pic today from karh on their new .380 pistol

wonder how long it will take to get them out

if i knew how to insert a picture i would


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hideit said:


> got a pic today from karh on their new .380 pistol
> 
> wonder how long it will take to get them out
> 
> if i knew how to insert a picture i would


Got this from another forum, but here ya go!




-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks really interesting, I have a hard time beleiving Kahr will be able to come close to the price of the Kel-tecs or the new Ruger LCP.


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

When does this gun hit the market? I would spent the money for the kahr over the kel-tek


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Should be out in Sept. or Oct. Retail is about $600. or so. Depends on dealer on selling price.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

that's a very high price. might be able to pick one of these up quicker than the lcp if that's the going price. I still have 3 months before I come close to getting my lcp.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I called 4 gunshops inquiring about the Ruger LCP and all 4 are not selling due to the recall. All pushed me toward the Kel-Tek .380 saying it's a better pistol. But the new Kahr does look nice and I would like to see and feel it. I saw the Kel-Tek at Cabelas and it is a really small gun, so small I didn't buy it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks real nice, but at that price, I could have a P3AT for each hand and have money left over. $600 for a full-size, OK. But for a pocket gun that hardly sees the light of day, I just can't see spending that kind of cash.


----------

